# Lindsay Ellingson - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13,2013 (19x)



## Mandalorianer (14 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (14 Nov. 2013)

Lindsay ist ein sexy Model.


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

Ich danke!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: für die Lindsay! :WOW:
Tobi


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2013)

Mein Engel... 
Ein toller Auftritt :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

einmal dort dabei zu sein! mit einem 5000mm objektiv (verwacklungsfrei und ohne schärfe usw verlust) einer 2 terabyte speicherkarte. oh ja. danke tausend mal.


----------



## face55face (27 Nov. 2013)

Danke vielmals


----------



## RVD20 (25 Dez. 2013)

Thank you, she's so beautiful!


----------



## notrat (5 Sep. 2018)

Thx for Lindsay!


----------

